# Enterprise Model 2622?



## masterbeef (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi all, 
picked up this Enterprise Model 2622 off of Craigslist. While driving home with it,   the motor housing assembly fell over on its side when turning a corner and some of the gear oil leaked out. The oil that leaked out appears to be very clean,  but I am concerned that as this is a very old  unit,  perhaps I should change it out to ensure it is as clean as possible? Any recommendations for what oil to use,  and how much to put in? It has what looks like a fill level check port on one side of the base,  and a fill tube/port on top the motor housing, that I assume is where you fill it.
Also, does anyone have any documentation on these older/vintage models? Would love to gather as much info as possible. 
Thanks
View attachment 342210
View attachment 342211


----------



## old sarge (Oct 26, 2017)

Look for a PM.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Look for a PM.




Why Pm???   We all want to know


----------



## old sarge (Oct 26, 2017)

Adam - Found some possibly relevant info on another site.  Seems someone else has a similar unit and the recommendation bounced around 80/120 and 80/140 gear oil.  Too much him-hawing for me to condense it down for a quick post. Dave


----------



## masterbeef (Dec 6, 2017)

I see through some other threads that people recommend an 80/140 gear oil. I assume an 85/140 would be acceptable?
Aside from pulling the oil level check port plug on the side and laying unit on its side to drain, does anyone have another method of draining? I would be mostly concerned about allowing any old crud in bottom of gear housing to become suspended in new fluid, if not fully drained properly.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 6, 2017)

You might be able to get a coolant bulb tester or battery acid bulb filler from an auto parts store then use it to suck the oil out.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2017)

If the above idea don't work you can buy or maybe rent the tool to extract fluids . Auto parts or small engine shop .


----------



## masterbeef (Dec 18, 2017)

The Enterprise is so old, I would like to take it apart to completely drain/clean the gear housing, and then refill the machine with perhaps a synthetic gear lube. We did use it on Saturday to process 700lbs of pork sausage, and it seemed to run well. just want to make sure it is maintained properly as I don't know how long it was sitting before I picked it up.


----------

